# VNC-Programm?



## maiestro (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem man (wie der Remote Desktop von XP) einen Computer fernadministrieren kann.

Als besondere Option sollte aber der zu bedienende Computer mit einem Vollbild bedeckt sein (optional welches ich vorher definiert habe), die Administration wird von mir also hinter dem Bild getätigt. Der User, der vor dem Clientcomputer hockt, soll nur das Bild sehen können.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen...

Gruß


----------



## D@nger (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
wie du im Titel schon erwähnt hast heißt das programm %variabel%vnc.

z.B. http://www.realvnc.com/
oder http://www.tightvnc.com/ oder http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/


----------



## maiestro (17. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie du im Titel schon erwähnt hast heißt das programm %variabel%vnc.
> 
> z.B. http://www.realvnc.com/
> oder http://www.tightvnc.com/ oder http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/



Danke für deine Antwort, jedoch ist es bei diesen Programmen doch so, dass man alles genau mitbekommt, sprich der Client alles mitverfolgen kann was ich bei seinem Computer verändere. Jedoch will ich genau dies verhindern!

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Ich hab bisher mit ein paar solcher Programme gearbeitet und wuesste nicht, dass nur eines dieser Tools eine solche Funktion bietet. Warum auch? Diese Programme sind ja in der Regel zur Fernwartung eines PCs ohne User davor oder zur Unterstuetzung eines Users, und der sollte dann ja auch sehen was abgeht.


----------



## D@nger (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
was du meinst ist kein RAT (Remote Administrator Tool), sondern ein Trojaner und sowas ist nicht ganz legal, um nicht zu sagen verboten.


----------



## maiestro (18. Februar 2006)

Beim RemoteDesktop von WinXP wird doch auch der Willkommensbildschirm bei einer Fernadministration angezeigt, oder?

Also Illegale Dinge hab ich nicht vor, der Benutzer soll zum einen daran gehindert werden einzugreifen und zweitens das besondere Know-How weiterzugeben...

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Das waere mir neu, dass der Remote-Desktop das macht, obwohl ich da jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin. Mit den Server-Versionen von Windows koennen eh mehrere User mittels Remote-Desktop verbinden und zusaetzlich noch einer lokal arbeiten, da wird das also nicht der Fall sein. Bei XP nehme ich mal an, dass es da laeuft wie bei VNC.


----------



## hpvw (18. Februar 2006)

Das schon angesprochene UltraVNC bietet die Möglichkeit, den Monitor und die Eingabegeräte des Hosts zu deaktivieren.
Das muss aber in den Einstellungen auf dem Server (also dem fernzusteuernden Rechner) erlaubt sein. Du bekommst am Client nicht mit, ob dies erlaubt ist oder nicht. Es gibt also keine Fehlermeldung, wenn Dein Versuch, die Eingaben vor dem User zu verbergen, misslingt.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man diese Einstellungen am Server schützen kann. Das bedingt zumindest, dass Du einmal an den Server rankommst.
UltraVNC bietet aber sozusagen einen Instantserver, den man sich konfigurieren kann, damit Kunden ihn herunterladen können, wenn man ihnen helfen soll. Ob auch dieser die gewünschten Möglichkeiten bietet, weiß ich nicht.
Etwas anderes, als ein schwarzes Bild zu zeigen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du ein Tool findest, was dem User dann eine nette Grafik zeigt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Etwas anderes, als ein schwarzes Bild zu zeigen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du ein Tool findest, was dem User dann eine nette Grafik zeigt.


Waere doch nett wenn der Rechner dann ein lustiges, buntes Bild mit den Worten "Ihr Rechner ist voruebergehend gesperrt da er dringend zum Versand von Spam-Mails benoetigt wird." oder "Ihr Rechner ist gerade an einem DDOS-Angriff beteiligt, bitte haben sie etwas Geduld." anzeigen wuerde.


----------



## hpvw (18. Februar 2006)

Auf meinem Router/Server treibt dieses Wallpaper als Warnung sein Unwesen. Ich hoffe, die Warnung versteht jeder, der sich daran zu schaffen machen will.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Ich hab auf der Arbeit auf meinem Server Pinhead aus den Hellraiser-Filmen als Desktop-Background.  Zuvor war's der Cyberdemon aus Doom3. 
Screensaver ist natuerlich BSOD, so eingestellt, dass nur Windows-Bluescreens kommen. 

Aber das ist natuerlich alles vollkommen


----------



## Speedfreak (7. April 2006)

Die in den Windows Server Betriebssystemen beigefügte Remote Control ist aber tatsächlich so aufgebaut das man am anfang eine Anmeldemaske bekommt und der User, wenn er denn gerade zufällig vorm Server Sitzt, davon nix mitbekommt. Man loggt sich quasi auf dem System ein und man bekommt einen unabhängigen Desktop. 



> Das schon angesprochene UltraVNC bietet die Möglichkeit, den Monitor und die Eingabegeräte des Hosts zu deaktivieren.
> Das muss aber in den Einstellungen auf dem Server (also dem fernzusteuernden Rechner) erlaubt sein. Du bekommst am Client nicht mit, ob dies erlaubt ist oder nicht. Es gibt also keine Fehlermeldung, wenn Dein Versuch, die Eingaben vor dem User zu verbergen, misslingt.


Das ist bei RealVNC aber auch so


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das aber nur bei den Windows Server-Versionen. Bei den Workstation-Versionen wird der angemeldete User rausgeschmissen oder man meldet sich mit dessen Daten wieder an und hat dann wohl das gleiche wie bei VNC.


----------

